
TwoTone: Data Sonification - simonpure
https://twotone.io/
======
leetrout
Clicking through “Get Started” is completely unusable on mobile safari.

[https://i.imgur.com/fxzaS1F.png](https://i.imgur.com/fxzaS1F.png)

------
processing
This would be super useful with MIDI Export.

